# staining kitchen cabinets in the house after being installed



## fix it man (Feb 7, 2010)

I started builing cabinets and need a little advice. i am wondering if it is better to stain them after they are hung or before they are hung. the cabinet guy i was working for said that it is best to do it after they are hung because of dents and scratches from installation can be fixed. one of the houses i am working on is vacant but they have recently painted the house and trim. any advice?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I build and install cabinets. That is what I do. I would never want to think of trying an in-house finish. Doing this in an uncontrolled area is only asking for trouble.

It sounds like this guy is use to brutes handling his/yours/others cabinets. By the time I am done installing my cabinets I _might_ have a small dent or scratch somewhere, but almost never. Whatever I damage I can repair on site.

A finish done in shop will be under controlled conditions and can be done quicker and easier. Of course it is possible to do finishes on site, been done for centuries. But why do it when you can do it better.


----------



## Five Arrows (Jan 30, 2010)

*Take them to a finish shop*

It isn't as expensive as you think. I pay about 100 for a full size entry door and frame and .70 a ft for trim. I never have done a cabinet as they are always finished before I put them in but I think it would be less or the same work than a full size door and frame.

If I ever have the option take it to the pro.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

We always do them after they are installed here in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

We do them, with all the trim and interior doors, in the garage of the new home. That is the way it has been done here, typically, since I have been in the business.


----------



## JPA80 (Dec 8, 2009)

Stain them in your shop you dont have to tape off any walls cover counter tops. If you get any scraches touch them up.


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

I like, Leo do all my finishing in the shop, up to and including installing drawers and doors. I do wait to install handles and pulls after the cabinets have been installed.

Once finished I remove my belt, hammer holder and anything else that can damage the finish before transporting and installing. Just have to be a little careful. Lacquer is a pretty hard finish and will take a moderation of abuse.

New cabinets can smell bad enough in a house. Can't imagine fumigating the customers house with stain and lacquer.


----------



## Chasing Dreams (Oct 12, 2009)

My vote is at the shop. The coffee always taste better there anyway:laughing:


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

What a timely post. I am about to sign to build some customs in a garage. My shop isn't big enough to spray but the HO is looking for either a paint or stain finish (TBD). BTW, I hate painting /staining 

I haven't decided if I'll shop or site build the cabinets but I have no idea how I'm going to finish these things once installed.

Everything I've installed either was factory finished or if I built it, finished on site by someone else. It's good to see that some still finish on site.


----------

